# Question about dying wood?



## Muzzy17is (May 22, 2015)

I am going to be dying wood and am looking for some tips on the subject ie, types of wood to use or stay away from, brand of dye, and is there any homeade dye recipe out there?  I'm looking to dye some wood black and royal blue for a finished product.


----------



## lwalper (May 22, 2015)

Tried RIT fabric dye. It work OK, but only penetrated a fraction of an inch. Vacuum and then dye would get better penetration -- or, turn your blank down to size and use liquid ink. You can get it in a variety of colors and it works really well -- green, blue, black, red. If you don't want to buy a large bottle of the stuff, get a liquid ink pen refill, or cartridges. They're not expensive and you can open one, save the rest in the pack for later.


----------



## KenV (May 22, 2015)

The Black Dye of best report is Fieblings USMC Black  --  a leather dye ---

A guy named John Jordan pointed me to it -- and it makes wood black.


Inks are good colorants, but often use colored particles as a part of the color.   India Ink is an example.

TransTint or similar metal acid dyes are the most light-fast and fade resistant.  

There are no highly durable dyes that are cheap.


----------

